# my fahaka in his new 180 that i payed $200 for everything



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice score and love the fahaka, my fave puffer by far. I wish I had the room to do a single large tank for a puffer.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks..........................


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

is that a snake head in with him?


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Sweet driftwood! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> is that a snake head in with him?


yes it is 
its an channa pleuro


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jm. said:


> Sweet driftwood! Where'd you get it from?


its a long story lol


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

nice rut, where can I get one?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

what a good deal for $200!! nice clean tank!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

love the driftwood.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys i hope it all works out


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

should get a school of pleuros


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> should get a school of pleuros


whats are these


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is that the piece you found beach combing?
how did you end up treating it?
very nice set up for a spoiled puffer.....


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet deal!


----------

